# Windows 7  BlueScreen Code 116 ?



## Angel28 (26. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend


 Ich seit Tagen immer wieder das selbe problem mit meinem Windows 7. 
 Und zwar bekomme ich immer wieder mal ein Bluee Screen. 
 Mit folgender Meldung:

 kann mir da jemand hier weiterhelfenß ich weis mir keinen Rat mehr.

 Vielen Dank



*Problemsignatur:*
 Problemereignisname: BlueScreen
 Betriebsystemversion: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
 Gebietsschema-ID: 1031

*Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:*
 BCCode: 116
 BCP1: FFFFFA80064A33A0
 BCP2: FFFFF8800494A220
 BCP3: 0000000000000000
 BCP4: 0000000000000002
 OS Version: 6_1_7600
 Service Pack: 0_0
 Product: 256_1

*Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:*
 C:\Windows\Minidump\102309-22620-01.dmp
 C:\Users\Christian\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-37081-0.sysdata.xml

*Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:*
" itxtvisited="1" target="_blank" _fcksavedurl="http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0407" href="http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0407" rel="nofollow" http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink... 

 Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

das kann vieles sein.... hast du denn für alles schon aktuellste treiber? windowsupdates? stärt vlt ein nicht-7-kompatibler virenscanner oder ein sonstiges aktives tool? ging der PC unter XP/vista einwandfrei?


----------



## Vohaul42 (26. Oktober 2009)

Kannst Du den Fehler reproduzieren? Startest Du irgendwelche Programme, oder hast Du Deine Hardware übertaktet?


----------



## HanFred (26. Oktober 2009)

der bluescreen scheint grafikbezogen zu sein. würde mal die grafiktreiber sauber runterputzen und andere installieren.


----------



## Angel28 (26. Oktober 2009)

Unter XP läuft der PC ohne Probleme Vista habe ich nicht bin jetzt auf Win 7 umgestiegen.


----------



## Angel28 (26. Oktober 2009)

Der Fehler taucht mindest einmal täglich auf. Nein ich übertakte mein PC nicht das ist doch Schrott.

 Ich würde ja ein Screenshot von dem Bluescreen machen. Wenn ich wüsste wie man das macht .


----------



## HanFred (26. Oktober 2009)

Angel28 schrieb:


> Ich würde ja ein Screenshot von dem Bluescreen machen. Wenn ich wüsste wie man das macht .


   nicht nötig, die wichtigen infos hast du ja bereits aufgeschrieben. davon abgesehen geht das nicht, man müsste ihn schon fotografieren.
 wie gesagt, der fehler scheint grafikbezogen zu sein.


----------



## Angel28 (26. Oktober 2009)

hanFred wie kommst du darauf das es am Grafiktreiber liegt kannst mir das mal kurz erklären. Ich verstehe denn BlueScreen nicht. Den Grafikkartentreiber habe ich von der Nvidia Seite es ist der neuste treiber für die gtx 260 für Win7 64bit.

 Ich habe die karte als Bulk Ware gekauft aber die gedownloaden treiber für xp sind top gelaufen


----------



## HanFred (26. Oktober 2009)

Angel28 schrieb:


> hanFred wie kommst du darauf das es am Grafiktreiber liegt kannst mir das mal kurz erklären. Ich verstehe denn BlueScreen nicht. Den Grafikkartentreiber habe ich von der Nvidia Seite es ist der neuste treiber für die gtx 260 für Win7 64bit.
> 
> Ich habe die karte als Bulk Ware gekauft aber die gedownloaden treiber für xp sind top gelaufen


   ich habe nach dem fehler gegoogelt.



> *STOP Error 0x00000116: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR STOP error*
> 0x116 means that an attempt to reset the display driver and recover
> from a timeout failed. STOP code 0x00000116 may also display
> "VIDEO_TDR_ERROR" on the same STOP message.


 quelle 

   das kann am treiber oder an der karte liegen. oder an etwas anderem, was sich dann auch meinem verständnis entzöge.


----------



## Venator111 (27. Oktober 2009)

Angel28 am 26.10.2009 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> hanFred wie kommst du darauf das es am Grafiktreiber liegt kannst mir das mal kurz erklären. Ich verstehe denn BlueScreen nicht. Den Grafikkartentreiber habe ich von der Nvidia Seite es ist der neuste treiber für die gtx 260 für Win7 64bit.
> 
> Ich habe die karte als Bulk Ware gekauft aber die gedownloaden treiber für xp sind top gelaufen


*************************************************************************************

HanFred hat Recht, dieser Fehler wird von der Schnittstelle der Grafikkarte produziert.!
Ursache könnte aber auch ein zu altes BIOS sein, wenn Treiber korrekt installiert  und Grafikkarte nicht defekt ist.
Somit wäre vielleicht auch durch ein BIOS Update evt. der Fehler behoben !
Ein zu altes BIOS kann sporadische BLUE SCREENS erzeugen !
Auf jeden Fall mal die BIOS Version prüfen, was vorhanden ist und nachsehen ob diese evt. zu alt ist.
( Bedingt nun durch Betriebssystemwechsel )
Das BIOS steuert auch die PCI-E Schnittstelle der Grafikkarte !

Das BIOS Update sollte aber jemand durchführen, der Ahnung davon hat !!!!!!

Ein gutes ASUS Board sollte sich direkt im BIOS updaten lassen.
War damals zumindest bei meinem Board möglich.
Dazu muss vorher aber das korrekte BIOS runtergeladen werden.
Im BIOS sollte man dann, per Laufwerksauswahl das neue BIOS auswählen können um dies zu installieren.
Wie gesagt, sollte aber jemand durchführen, der Ahnung davon hat !

Korrektes Mainboard auswählen und das dazugehörige Betriebssystem !
Link:
ASUS Homepage mit Beschreibungen !
http://support.asus.de/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=de-de

Frage !
Wird dein Prozessor korrekt angezeigt unter WIN7 ?
Computer/ Systemsteuerung 
System / Prozessor


----------



## Angel28 (27. Oktober 2009)

Das Bios ist auf dem neusten Stand CPU wird richtig erkannt unter Win 7 auch der Rest der Hardware bis auf Webcam und Scanner die werden nicht richtig erkannt. Die grafikkarte ist ein Monat alt unter xp läuft alles tip top. Nur unter Win 7 nicht. Und dabei wollte ich endlich mal in Direct X 10 zocken.


----------



## Venator111 (27. Oktober 2009)

Angel28 am 27.10.2009 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bios ist auf dem neusten Stand CPU wird richtig erkannt unter Win 7 auch der Rest der Hardware bis auf Webcam und Scanner die werden nicht richtig erkannt. Die grafikkarte ist ein Monat alt unter xp läuft alles tip top. Nur unter Win 7 nicht. Und dabei wollte ich endlich mal in Direct X 10 zocken.


*************************************************************************************
Also das Betriebssystem ist nicht Schuld, da auch ich WIN7 ohne Probleme nutze !
Den Treiber mal deinstallieren, dann mit CCleaner die alten Daten entfernen und Treiber noch einmal korrekt installieren.
Oder zieh mal die Grafikkarte aus Ihren Slot und stecke diese neu ein.
( Hilft manchmal ) 
Die hat ja zweimal 6 PIN Stromanschluss, diese mal auf korrekten Sitz der Stecker prüfen und ob der Lüfter sich dreht.
Ich würde auch mal die GPU Temperatur messen, ob diese Werte OK sind.
Sollte unter Vollast etwa 78-80 Grad nur haben die GTX260.
Zuzüglich Arbeitsspeicher auf Fehler prüfen mit Programm MEMTEST, wo ich allerdings nicht weiß, ob Programm korrekt unter WIN7 läuft.
Anzeige zum Schluss sollte sein Error 0 !
Da es unter Vista gelaufen ist wird es auch auf WIN 7 laufen vermute ich.

Die Programme zum testen gibt es alle kostenlos zum download !

Für die Temperaturen müsste diese Programm auch funktionieren denke ich !

Link.
http://www.chip.de/downloads/EVEREST-Ultimate-Edition_15036759.html

Ansonsten fällt mir auch nicht mehr ein dazu, wobei die Fehleranzeige schon auf die Grafikkarte hinweist!


----------



## Angel28 (27. Oktober 2009)

Danke  für die Tipps läuft der CCleaner auch unter Win7 64bit Ultimate das ist nämlich mein Betriebsystem. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die defekt ist. Beide Stromstrecker sitzen richtig. Die beiden Lüfter KJarte drehen auch einwandfrei.

 Oder verträgt sich die Karte mit meinem Asus P5q nicht. Die Karte ist von Palit 260 Sonic 216P. Die von PCGH haben die aber als Aufrüstungstipp für Sockel 775 Systeme entpfohlen Ausgabe 01/09 artikel ab Seite 8


----------



## Vohaul42 (27. Oktober 2009)

Also, ich habe auch das P5Q von Asus und mir ist noch eine Sache eingefallen, die Du ausprobieren könntest.

  Ich habe nach der Installation von Win7 die aktuellen Chipsatztreiber von Intel installiert. Die meisten Treiber sind bei Win7 für das Board schon up to date, allerdings werden 2 Treiber noch mal erneuert. Laden kannst Du sie hier . Die richtige Version ist *9.1.1.1020. 


*


----------



## Venator111 (28. Oktober 2009)

Angel28 am 27.10.2009 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke  für die Tipps läuft der CCleaner auch unter Win7 64bit Ultimate das ist nämlich mein Betriebsystem. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die defekt ist. Beide Stromstrecker sitzen richtig. Die beiden Lüfter KJarte drehen auch einwandfrei.
> 
> Oder verträgt sich die Karte mit meinem Asus P5q nicht. Die Karte ist von Palit 260 Sonic 216P. Die von PCGH haben die aber als Aufrüstungstipp für Sockel 775 Systeme entpfohlen Ausgabe 01/09 artikel ab Seite 8


*************************************************************************************
Probier erst mal die neuen Chipsatztreiber !

Ja, der CCleaner läuft unter Win7 !
Benutze den selber !
Karte sollte sich schon mit deinem Board vertragen.

CCLEANER:
Link:
http://www.ccleaner.com/download

Wenn Problem dann noch vorhanden:
Schon mal die Temperaturen gemessen von der Graka und der CPU ?
Wie sind die Werte ?
Arbeitsspeichertest durchgeführt ?
MEMTEST für WIN7 
Link:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/MemTest_13007829.html

Falls Werte OK von Grafikkarte:
Wenn alte Grafikkarte noch vorhanden mal mit dieser testen, ob da auch Blue Screens entstehen.
Oder eine Grafikkarte von einem Freund ausprobieren, wenn möglich !


----------



## bloodi1 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

 ich benutze auch Windows 7 Professional x64 bit Version und habe genau das selbe Problem. Nach dem Sart des Pcs erscheinen auf dem Desktop rote Punkte (machmal nur auf der Taskleiste, manchmal auch komplett auf dem ganzen Bildschirm). Danach kommt ein Bluescreen und der PC will neu booten.

 Problemsignatur:
   Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
   Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.48
   Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

 Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
   BCCode:    116
   BCP1:    FFFFFA8006163010
   BCP2:    FFFFF8800495C220
   BCP3:    0000000000000000
   BCP4:    0000000000000002
   OS Version:    6_1_7600
   Service Pack:    0_0
   Product:    256_1

 Dateien, die bei der Beschreibung des Problems hilfreich sind:
   C:\Windows\Minidump\102709-23041-01.dmp
   C:\Users\Pascal\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-30326-0.sysdata.xml

 Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
   http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0407

 Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
   C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Besitze ebenfalls eine Nvidia GTX 260 Golden Sample allerdings mit 1792 mb ram.(gibt es irgendein Testprogramm,das festellt ob die Grafikkarte in Ordnung ist?)
 Treiber sind aktuell und von der Nvidia Seite heruntergeladen. Da dieses Problem hier auch schon auftauchte schließe ich eine defekte Graka aus, da sie zudem erst 3 Tage alt ist.
 Als Mainboard habe ich das GA-P55M-UD2 (darin sind 6gb Arbeitsspeicher von OCZ verbaut auch getestet und keine Fehlermeldung),Prozessor:Intel Core i5 (4x2666Mhz).

 Das Bios habe ich noch nicht geupdated, da ich etwas Angst davor habe etwas kaputt zu machen.
 Meint ihr wirklich dass es an einer veralteten Bios Version liegt?


----------



## Venator111 (28. Oktober 2009)

bloodi1 am 28.10.2009 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich benutze auch Windows 7 Professional x64 bit Version und habe genau das selbe Problem. Nach dem Sart des Pcs erscheinen auf dem Desktop rote Punkte (machmal nur auf der Taskleiste, manchmal auch komplett auf dem ganzen Bildschirm). Danach kommt ein Bluescreen und der PC will neu booten.
> 
> ...



Bei deinem Gigabyte Board gibt es momentan nur aktuell die BIOS Version F3 !
Die andere Version ist eine BETA Version !
Link:
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3165#anchor_os

Aber mir gefällt die Aussage, mit den roten Punkten nicht !
Wäre auch nicht die erste neue defekte Grafikkarte !
Temperatur der GPU messen würde ich empfehlen.
Eine GTX260 sollte bei guter PC Kühlung unter Vollast (im Gameplay) den Wert von 78-85 Grad nicht überschreiten.
Meine GTX280 hat unter Vollast ca. 78 Grad !
Nur wenn es draussen im Sommer absolut heiß ist dann mal 80 Grad.
Temperaturen ab 90-110 Grad sind nicht OK und würden eine defekte GPU anzeigen.
Das Programm GPU-Z kann messen glaube ich !
GPU-Z 
http://www.chip.de/downloads/GPU-Z_29079230.html
Angabe für Betriebssystem Windows Vista probieren ob es unter WIN7 läuft!
Habe es selber gerade getestet unter WIN7 und läuft perfekt !
Damit kannst du deine GPU Temperatur messen.
Messe mal die Temperatur unter normalen Betrieb dann unter Vollast nach dem Gameplay!

Aber es gibt auch neue Chipset Treiber für dein Board !
Vom 2009/10/26
Windows 7 32bit,Windows 7 64bit

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=3165#anchor_os

Alle andere Informationen wie BIOS Version usw. kann man mit dem Programm SiSoft Sandra Lite 2009 rauslesen.
Für Windows 7
http://www.chip.de/downloads/SiSoft-Sandra-Lite-2009_12998086.html


----------



## bloodi1 (28. Oktober 2009)

An der Temperatur der Grafikkarte liegt es nicht, wie gesagt der Bluescreen kommt nur beim ersten Anschalten des PCs; fährt man den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus hoch und sartet da neu kann man ihn Stundenlang anlassen ohne Grafikprobleme. 

 Habe gerade neue Chipsatztreiber runtergeladen, Rechner ausgeschaltet und wieder an und siehe da: keine Probleme mehr.

 Ich werde die nächsten Tage noch prüfen ob das Problem jetzt endgültig behoben ist und melde mich hier dann nochmal.


----------



## Angel28 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Vohaul42 der tipp den neuen Chipsatz treiber für das P5Q hat auch nicht geholfen leider immer noch das gleiche Problem


----------



## Vohaul42 (28. Oktober 2009)

Puh, das ist echt ne harte Nuss. 
 Das einzige was ich jetzt noch mal machen würde, wäre im Bios die Defaults zu laden und danach zu schauen, ob es besser läuft.

 Auch wenn der Fehler laut Meldung mit der Grafikkarte zusammenhängt: Hast Du schon mal Deinen RAM überprüft , einen Riegel testweise ausgebaut und den Rechner dann wieder hochgefahren?


----------



## Angel28 (28. Oktober 2009)

ich habe MEMTEST 2 mal durchlaufen lassen. Die Rams weisen keine Fehler auf. Ich werde mal versuchen die Rams einzel zu testen. Am Wochenende bekomme ich eine 8600gts zum testen.

 Danke das du mir helfen willst


----------



## Vohaul42 (28. Oktober 2009)

Kein Ding. Versuch das mal mit den beiden RAMs und vergiss nicht, das BIOS zu resetten und die Defaults zu laden.


----------



## bloodi1 (29. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem besteht bei mir auch noch weiterhin. Habe die neuen Chipsatztreiber installiert, aber als ich gerade den Pc angeschaltet habe kam der Bluescreen und Pc hat neu gebootet. Muss dann einmal im abgesicherten Modus hochfahren, neustarten und dann läuft alles.

 Ich hab keine Ahnung was fürn seltsames Problem das ist. Zumal es ja nur am Anfang immer auftritt wenn man den Pc einschaltet. Neusarten macht ihm ja dann keine Probleme mehr (habe schon auf Seite 2 mein Problem geneuer geschildert).


----------



## Angel28 (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo ich habe immer noch das Probelm genau wie bloodi 1 was ist das bloss


----------



## Angel28 (29. Oktober 2009)

gibts noch ältere Treiber nvidia Treiber als denn 190.91 für Windows 7 ?


----------



## Vohaul42 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ja, gibt es. Und zwar hier. Du kannst bei NVidia im Menüpunkt Download Treiber -> Beta und archivierte Treiber noch eine Reihe älterer Versionen für Deine GTX aussuchen. Vielleicht klappt es ja.
 Es liegt also definitiv nicht am Speicher?


----------



## bloodi1 (1. November 2009)

Habe nun verschiedene Treiber getestet, sogar den Standardtreiber den Windows 7 automatisch auswählt.
 Trotzdem kommt beim hochfahren des Pcs das erste mal immer die kleinen roten Pixel an den Desktopverknüpfungen und daraufhin der Bluescreen + Neustart.
 Ich vermute mal, dass die Grafikkarte wohl doch einen Defekt hat. Was vermutet ihr denn?
 Vielleicht sollte ich sie umtauschen gehen und schauen ob bei der neuen es dann keine Probleme mehr gibt.

 mfg
 Bloodi1


----------



## Sduni (1. November 2009)

Hiho,

 Also ich hatte letztens auf meinem alten A8Js Notebook WIN 7 Prof installiert. Erst gabs das Problem selten, aber in den nächsten Tagen häufte sich dieser 116 Bluescreen bis meine Graka dann endgültig im Ar*** war. Hab mir Jetzt einen neuen Acer geholt und WIN 7 Prof gerade neu insatalliert. Hab mir auch die dazu passenden Treiber direkt von Acer besorgt. Jetzt läuft das Ding vlt. 2 Stunden damit und gleich wieder der erste 116 Bluescreen. Also am Notebook oder der Graka kann das nicht liegen. Hoffentlich zerschießt der Mist jetzt nicht mein neues Notebook


----------



## bloodi1 (1. November 2009)

Bei mir kommt dieser Bluescreen mit der 116 Fehlermeldung nur beim starten des Pcs. Kurz nachdem ich auf dem Desktop gelandet bin eben. Ich finde es merkwürdig dass es meistens nur beim ersten mal Anschalten des Pcs auftritt und danach geht. Beim spielen habe ich keine Bluescreens oder derartiges. Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung mehr was da das Problem sein könnte. Pls help


----------



## Sduni (1. November 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass das ein generelles Problem mit NVIDIA ist? Oder hat jemand mit einer ATI auch solche Probleme. Kann man nur hoffen, dass das in nächster Zeit geregelt wird!


----------



## Angel28 (6. November 2009)

Ich krieg das Problem einfach nicht in denn Grief habe Windows 7 schon 4 mal neu installiert. mit allen neuesten Treibern und zwei Nvisia Karten ausprobiert ne 260gtx und ne 9800gt. und nichts besser. bin wieder auf xp umgestiegen da geht alles einwandfrei. Für Win 7 überlege ich auf Ati zu wechsel was aber nicht ob das viel bringt. 

 Ich wirde mit ati hd4870 oder hd 4890 holen.

 Oder hat jemand das Problem in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## bloodi1 (11. November 2009)

Ich habe nun keine Probleme mehr.
 War defekte Grafikkarte von Alternate.


----------



## Angel28 (11. November 2009)

Was hattest du denn für eine Grafikkarte bloodi1 ? Ich kaufe meine Grafikkarten nämlich auch bei Alternate.


----------



## bloodi1 (13. November 2009)

von Gainward eine Geforce GTX 260 Golden Sample.

  Kapazität
      1792 MB
       Typ
      GDDR3
       Taktfrequenz
      1998 MHz
       Speicheranbindung
      448 Bit


----------



## Angel28 (13. November 2009)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort bloodi1 

 ich habe nämlich die Palit Geforce GTX 260 bei Alternate gekauft. Ich da die Gainward und Palit Karten vom selben Hersteller sind. Könnte es ja sein das es an der Karte liegen könnte. Ich werde es sehen wenn meine neues gtx260 von asus drin habe. ob der Fehler unter Win7 dann geschichte ist.


----------



## Japanfan1983 (18. August 2012)

Fuck hab seit SWTOR 1.2 immer Bluescreens jetzt kann ich nich mehr vernünftig zocken NFS World und Fallout3 gehn nimmer Unreal Tournament 3 spiel ich auf der Auflösung 1600x900 und hab keine Probleme

nach Bluescreen zeigt mei rechner nachm neustart folgendes an

Problemsignatur:
Problemereignisname: BlueScreen
Bertiebsystemversion: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID: 1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem
BCCode: 116
BCP1:    FFFFFA8003BAB4E0
BCP2:    FFFFF880105471A4
BCP:     FFFFFFFFC000009A
BCP4:   00000000000000004
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack 1_0
Product:        768_1

Und das was dann bei den andern auch steht


----------



## Shorty484 (18. August 2012)

Gib malbitte noch genaue Angaben zu Deinem System


----------



## Jonsensens (19. April 2013)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem und hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann. Selbst hab ich ein wenig Ahnung von Computern und daher schon einiges versucht 
Daher versuch ich mein Problem mal möglichst genau zu beschreiben :  

Zum PC:
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8300 2,5 GHz vier Kerne
Ram : DDR 2  4 GB    (schon überprüft der ist ganz)
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce GT 240
Mainboard : [NoName was ich darüber sagen kann ist das aus CPU-Z]
           • Model    :MS-7366
           • Chipset  :NVIDIA ID07C7
           • Southbridge : NVidia nForce 630i
           • LPCIO :Fintek F71858DG

Bios: American Megatrends Inc.
         Version : A7366MLN.407



Treiber hab ich den alten den neusten ... alle benutzt der alte erwies sich am Crash resistentesten daher ist der zurzeit drauf

Bug Check Code  : 0x00000116
Parameter 1         : 0x86293510
Parameter 2         : 0x921835bc
Parameter 3         : 0xc000000d
Parameter 4         : 0x00000003
Caused By Driver  : nvlddmkm.sys
Caused By Adress: nvlddmkm.sys+75b5bc
File Description     :NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 314.22
Product Name      :NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 314.22
File Version          :9.18.13.1422
Processor             : 32-bit / 64-bit [hab es mit beiden windows versionen versucht und bekam den selben bluescreen]
Crash Address      : ntkrnlpa.exe+dcd10
Stack Adress  1    : dxgkrnl.sys+8c92c
Stack Adress  2    : dxgkrnl.sys+8661a
Stack Adress  3    : dxgkrnl.sys+8d7e2
Processors Count  : 4
Major Version        : 15
Minor Version        : 7600

Direct X hab ich immer aktuell gehalten ( durch Steam ) daher auch keine alte Version ( was auch nichts nützt weil dann Spiele nimmer laufen )

Bug Check Code  : 0x00000116
Parameter 1         : fffffa80`060dd010
Parameter 2         : fffff880`051c1680
Parameter 3         : ffffffff`c000000d
Parameter 4         : 00000000`00000003
Caused By Driver  : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Adress: dxgkrnl.sys+5d000
File Description     : DirectX Graphics Kernel
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
File Version          : 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Processor             : 32-bit / 64-bit [hab es mit beiden windows versionen versucht und bekam den selben bluescreen]
Crash Address      : ntoskrnl.exe+6f840
Stack Adress  1    : /
Stack Adress  2    : /
Stack Adress  3    : /
Processors Count  :4
Major Version        :15
Minor Version        :7600


----------

